# Might as well introduce myself, then!



## jbuskes (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all,

My name is Jeroen Buskes and i'm 20 years old. When i was about 4 years old, i started to play the piano, and to this day i still do and i'm loving it every day! Because i wanted to expand my musical creativity, i started to compose music a few years ago.

Now i'm at a state where i think i'm experienced enough to at least post my music here, but i'm still learning a lot every day!  My first real gig as a composer was for a documentary that won the award for best student film! So i'm pretty proud that i got to work on that film!

So, just wanted to say hello to you, and um.. if you got the time, please hop on over to the composition board where i will post my first piece there!

Thank you!


----------



## lorenzodamarith (Nov 22, 2010)

hello,

nice! such an award must have been a big deal for you. hmmmm. documentary.....

check the main EIS forum..... have a couple questions for you about that. will post them there.

not yet a composer, but love listening to others music, so looking forward to your pieces!

thanks


----------

